# Our Pippin



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

This is Pippin.

She was rescued from the Dog Wardens and is a 7 month Cavalier X Toy Poodle.

We love her to bits! She is our first dog and she is fabulous company and just lovely to around.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol she's a real cutie....she looks like she's got a lot of poodle in her..


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

the last picture is my favourite  shes cute ! x


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

We had given up on a dog as it broke our hearts to take Stitch back. But when we went to see her, we just had to have her. Her owners said their kids were allergic to her (which i dont understand, both my partner and I get allergies and have been fine as she doesnt moult) so they put her in the shed for three days, just to prove the kids were better without her! How nice of them!

The local SPCA said they didnt want her in kennels as she was so young, and thought she would be perfect for us and she is! She is well behaved, can sit, giver her paw and is just getting the hang of lie down. She comes back off the lead - if there is not too much going on around her! She is just perfect for us!

The owners before us didnt groom her, so she is very hairy but getting her first cut soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she does look very poodle, she is adorable, what a cutie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good luck with her, and keep us posted,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Toy poodles and cavaliers are my favourite breeds.  Pippin is so gorgeous. Very lovely.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Since having Pippin I have found out that her official name is a Cavoodle! I never even knew of such things!

She is lovely natured, and a lovely size dog.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> Since having Pippin I have found out that her official name is a Cavoodle! I never even knew of such things!
> 
> She is lovely natured, and a lovely size dog.


i thought they were cavapoo's


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's a real cutie - she was obviously ment to be with you.

Post another piccie when she gets her hair cut, please

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Hehe, Cavapoo sounds cute! I heard the name Cavoodle and Googled it, and pics of dogs like Pip came up!

In years to come I am sure there will be a brand new Kennel Club purely for cross breeds, there are so many now!

She gets her hair cut on 20 of this month, so I shall post after that. As she is pretty matted, we are thinking of having it all off just in time for winter. It means we can keep on top of her brushing too.

She needs to have her ears plucked (sounds like fun), and will also be going in for her 'lady op' in October....im nervous already!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Really cute  glad u thort of rescuing  good job, she looks really happy, luved the last pic to


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pippin is very photogenic and I think she knows it! Not a bad thing I guess!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

She is very cute. Mine is due his trim to and i have to do it every 3/4 months as he ends up a huge mass of curls and it soaks everything up like a dirty old mop.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Little sweetie


----------

